# Foot bath fun



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock fusses a lot with baths and foot baths - I've been just doing them in the sink, as that seemed easiest, but in the sink he tries to climb out since he can just about reach the lip. So I got the plastic tub that I use as his "stay here while I clean your cage" spot and used that for a foot bath, and it worked out so much better!

I took some pictures, none of them turned out especially cute, but what was cute was this video of him discovering the camera!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I wonder if he's not calmer because he can see out of the container? Neither Sylvie or Annabell like(d) bath and both try(ed) to climb out as much as possible or just stood in the corner, facing the corner. I might try this myself.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The video was adorable. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Awww! But that idea is an great idea!  Thanks! Sometimes Snowball just freaks. I fill the tub to her feet then I put my feet in there so she knows that I'm with her.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

The sink probably scared him because it had a slippery surface, whereas the plastic container has a flat surface which he can walk on 

Sherlock's such a cutie!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Cute video!  Sherlock's so well behaved, unlike some hedgies who go nuts when their feet are in contact with water :roll:


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Too cute, it's like something new and exciting - the camera! I'm kinda glad your hedgie didn't start annointing (there isn't that much to annoint with is there?).


----------

